# PRP Appeal contact details



## PARA22 (Dec 4, 2019)

Good day fellow expats. 

I applied for permanent residence and got rejected based on fraudulent supporting visa and that the position was not advertised. I was so shocked to receive that letter as the work permit I applied for it and received it in person. I have a Quota work permit which is set to expire in August 2021. 

I submitted an appeal within the ten day period citing that the work permit is valid and attached email correspondences with the Minister's officials when I did enquiries after it took 4 years for my work permit to be rectified (originally they had made an error on the permit and it took them 4 years to rectify)...and that the permit doesn't require advertisement in a local newspaper like the General work permit category.

The appeal says received at Home Affairs September 2018 - its over a year now. 

My question is there any other way to check progress - I have written emails everywhere - nobody cares to respond. Yes I am aware there could be delays somehow but all I need to be told the current status....where can I get the update...or possible expedition of the process. I need to know as am approaching expiration of my current work permit.

Where can I get help


----------



## Springrain (Nov 4, 2019)

PARA22 said:


> Good day fellow expats.
> 
> I applied for permanent residence and got rejected based on fraudulent supporting visa and that the position was not advertised. I was so shocked to receive that letter as the work permit I applied for it and received it in person. I have a Quota work permit which is set to expire in August 2021.
> 
> ...


Hi

[email protected] she was very helpful to me and mail to major kobese and director general . [email protected]


----------

